# Jirkova Dvora Kennels



## K9123 (Mar 9, 2012)

Does any one know any information on Jirkova Dvora Kennels are they a good/bad kennel are they reputable. Does anyone have a puppy from them?


----------



## lemans (Jun 18, 2005)

I believe it's part of Jinopo, with the US rep being Alpine K9.


----------



## NarysDad (Apr 29, 2010)

K9123 I sent you a pm


----------

